# Visiting Longleat with motorhome



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We'd like to stay for a short time at Longleat Caravan Club site and visit the house and safari park. Please can anyone help with these questions:

Is the house and entrance to the safari park within walking distance of the site or, if we used bikes, would we be able to cycle within the attractions area ?

I gather there is a safari bus which is available strictly for visitors who arrive in soft topped cars or via public transport. I imagine motorhome owners would qualify for this - ?

It sounds like a busy place. Is it so crowded during the week that it becomes unpleasant to visit ? Is there anything else we ( senior citizens ) should not miss while there ?

G


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

A very nice site and only a couple of hundred yards from the attractions.
There is enough there to spread the crowds out so we didn't find it too busy when we went.
You will love the house and book for a tour of the murals well worth it and a cream tea down in the cafe in the cellar, and we were impressed with Hitlers watercolours.


Enjoy
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Is there anything else we ( senior citizens ) should not miss while there ?


Hi Grizzly...don't miss to get the passport ticket and your senior citizen discount. :wink: saves a packet on individual prices

Prices link

The Safari bus is OK too and cost about £4 a head ...the busses are high and the view from them is good... the driver we had was a laugh a minute.. when we got to the monkey enclosure he was pointing out which cars the monkeys knew how to dismantle...

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are booked in for the second week in August.
We have decided to go for a VIP tour as a treat.
This isn't cheap but includes full entry, a trip through the safari park in your own 4x4 with a guide including driving off the usual tourist route and a cream tea!!!
Looking forward to it.
James


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chris, Mike and James, thank you all for your good advice. You've reassured me that it's a good place to visit and plenty to do.

Now all we need is to get the van back from the dealers, with all the faults fixed !  

( See the flying pigs - ??  )

G


----------



## 104543 (May 15, 2007)

Hi,
did this last year, absolutely no problems getting around anywhere, good parking, but I chickened out of the monkeys!

We have a CI coachbuilt, and thought the roof would be irresistible to them.
As you go round the safari park there is a bypass for the monkey enclosure, we just followed that.
We bought the passport, and did the safari park one day, then went back and did the rest later in the year.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike - you went round the safari park in your MH ? I didn't realise you could do that . It would give a wonderful view and we could have coffee en route !

G


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Have been twice. Kids want to go back again this year. Site is close enough so you can pop back for a coffee or quick lunch. Safari bus a must, having been on the double and single decker I'd recommend the single decker you get a better over all view and the monkeys can get up on the roof and look in the sky light!! Definitely book the murals tour.One of the nicest aspects of staying on site is the fact the you can wander around after the day visitors go and really drink in the atmosphere.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly Best go in your own van that way you wont sit for 20 mins at the first cafe/tourist shop and you can miss the monkeys and take your time in the rest of the park we made the mistake of going on the bus!!!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Definately take the motorhome through the safari park. No ifs, no buts, its the only way. dont use the bus.

Pull over in the deer park, buy some food, open the windows, feed the deer, excellent.

A great few days

regards

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And dont forget the lions, where else can you get this close?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can you go at your own pace in the van and stop when you want -eg to have coffee perhaps ?

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

You can stay in all day if you want,not that you would want to, we were in 4 hours without realising it.There is one part where you can pull over and walk around.(you can get in this part of the park when you first enter and also get back in to it further around the park) You can miss the monkeys if you choose to!

geoff


----------



## 104543 (May 15, 2007)

Hi,

we did pull over, (to wait for friends in a car who went round the monkeys) but as we pulled off again we saw a safari truck heading towards us (maybe 5-10mins), if you stop, they should come over to check if you have broken down, as you can't leave the vehicle for help and they will assist you. They may not be pleased if they find you having a cuppa.

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dont forget that you can get tickets with your tesco clubcard deal tokens.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

coral said:


> Dont forget that you can get tickets with your tesco clubcard deal tokens.


I'd forgotten that coral, thanks for pointing it out.

Thanks to all the excellent advice we're now going to go. I think it's going to have to be in September however as the place is fully booked at the times we have available. I wonder how many of those will be "no shows" on the day....!

G


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We were there for the last bank holiday weekend, sadly for us but good for our wallets the CC site was full so we opted for a CS 8mins drive away. Lower Grange farm hardstandings available, it was a bit like staying in longleat with the rare breed sheep and the Alpaca on the site but fenced in!!

Costing us £8 per night it was over half the cost of staying at LLeat CC site but if I went again I would do the same thing, as the cc site seems very very big and full. Granted we were there over a BH weekend and you may be going mid week etc.

Definitely go for the 'Passport option' but when you enter the park they will wave you through and say Caravan Club? just nod and follow the signs you can pay for your tickets later in the park. 

Do not forget the camera and the trip on half mile lake is great, enjoy!


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

After reading all these posts I know where we will be going in September. Been meaning to go for a while & thanks Coral for reminidng me about the Tesco vouchers it means cheap entrance for us  

Ian.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There are many groups that get to rally at Longleat... we went there with the MCC last year ...here we are ( on the end with the bikes on the back)parked up opposite the house ...
I think it was £7 ish a night and we got passport tickets at reduced prices.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> There are many groups that get to rally at Longleat... we went there with the MCC last year ...here we are ( on the end with the bikes on the back)parked up opposite the house ...
> I think it was £7 ish a night and we got passport tickets at reduced prices.


Now that sounds like a plan!!! Have any of the rally team looked into a possible rally at longleat???

Tina


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[quote="TinaGlennNow that sounds like a plan!!! Have any of the rally team looked into a possible rally at longleat???

Tina[/quote]

Count us in if they do !

G


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We are going to a rally at Longleat with Webbs of Warminster (who we bought our camper from)0n 22 - 24th June price £10 per night with reduced passport tickets of £14. It is combined with a SSAFA Forces charity weekend and church service (In Longleat House) which is taking place at the same time. I am realy looking forward to it. Nice to know you can take the camper round the Safari Park.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

CC site is a lovely site, but I dont recommend 'doing the Lions' on your bikes! you could become meals on wheels :lol:


----------

